# Oil Light flashing



## Will_ (May 20, 2014)

I picked up a 2003 VW 1.8T with 216KMs on it and had no problem. Was safety and etested drives like it should but 2 days ago my oil light started flashing and then it went off. 
The car had an oil change at 215,500 timing belt and water pump done too, as well as coolant flange and a sensor?

Car is running fine and sounds fine to me. What could it be?

Slug/blockage, faulty sensor or a faulty pump?
The oil levels are fine not sure about the pressure.


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Sludge.


----------



## Will_ (May 20, 2014)

If anyone was wondering what the problem was, it was an oil return line from the turbo to the oil pan.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/ES1866639/

Sigh $300 down the drain already and I bought the car about a week ago.


----------



## Lehmann108 (Oct 1, 2007)

Will_ said:


> If anyone was wondering what the problem was, it was an oil return line from the turbo to the oil pan.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--1.8T/ES1866639/
> 
> Sigh $300 down the drain already and I bought the car about a week ago.


Ony $300? You got off easy. Much more "fun" to come with that 1.8L turbo!:laugh:


----------

